# Anyone shoot a left handed bolt action?



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm looking into a new rifle but being a lefty makes it challenging. I have two semi autos and one lever action but would like a bolt action. Anyone own one or have experience with one? I own mostly Browning but I'm not against trying something new.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Most major manufactures have left handed rifles listed in their catalogs. The problem is finding one on a shelf to take a good look at. 

I happen to know where a left handed Weatherby MkV 460 Weatherby mag is at. :shock:


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

I’m pretty sure I will be looking to buy a lefty bolt action rifle at some point as 4 out my five kids are left eye dominant and shoot way better using their strong eyes. Sure makes it easier to have a left handed bolt action when they are shooting left handed. Interested to know the best places to look for them.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I’m a lefty but have always shot a right handed bolt action. They are more available usually less expensive. I’m so used to it now, I don’t think I could function with a left handed bolt.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Yes. My daughter is left handed so bought one for her. I just shoot it right handed if I’m shooting but it shoots no different then a right handed gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I shot right hand bolts as a lefty when I was young. I shot mostly levers and pumps for a while. There was only 4 calibers available back in the day, that I could find.
I got a left hand bolt in my late 20's, it was soooo much nicer. Still shoot it today.
Mine is a Remington BDL 700. it has taken A LOT of animals in it's day.
I would recommend a left hand bolt for Southpaws. Once you had one you won't go back.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm left eye dominate but have never shot a left handed rifle.

If the shooter is normally right handed, but left eye dominate, it is likely easier to just get a right handed rifle so they can work the bolt with their right hand which may come easier to them than trying to learn a new skill of using their left hand to do something they are not familiar with.

When shooting prone the shooter never has to move the trigger hand off the rifle, or any other time the rifle is supported.

That's how I've always shot, left but use right to work the bolt.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a lefty and have had a browning and Remington and savage makes them I like then Remington better.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I own a left handed Winchester Model 70 in 7STW. I have Remington Left handed 700's in both 270 and 243 (lefty Remington 700s in 243 are super duper rare, they only made them from 1994-1996). I also have a left handed Savage bolt action 17HMR.

My son has a lefty Savage in 7mm08.


-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a left handed Savage in 6.5 creedmoor, .204 , .243 and .17 hmr. All of them shoot well.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. For those who have them did you special order them or is there a place you can handle one before purchasing that you're aware of? Here in small town southern Utah they aren't on any of the local shops shelves. 
Brookie, I'm curious what features you liked better about the Remington over the Browning and which models you had.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dad built a ton of rifles for folks and he was right hanged, but shot left handed. 


I have four left hand action rifles he built back in the 70's (for himself) in 6.5-06 AI, 270 AI, 25-06 AI, and a 22-250. All of these rifles have Bliss Titus barrels and Dakota II actions attached to some of the best looking wood I've seen that has hours of time spent in creating a masterpiece of craftmanship IMO. 


Get this.... My second oldest daughter is left handed and I think I know what she gets when the "Ol Man" heads to Happier hunting grounds.:mrgreen:


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Ace hardware in cedar city ordered my savages for me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> All of these rifles have Bliss Titus barrels


WOah! You sir, have my attention. Thats not a name I hear very often anymore.

My dad had has two rifles with Bliss Titus barrels, a heavy barrel 22-250 and a 25-06. The guy who built the guns was Roy Loverage of Alpine. Absolutely stunning stock work using Tiger Maple, and of course incredibly accurate. According to Roy, they were the last two barrels Bliss made before he died in 1972.

-DallanC


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

The 700 bolt on the Remington is smoother compared to the Browning A bolt. Both were unfortunately ordered. But I could get a feel from the right handed ones


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

As a lefty I've shot right handed bolt action rifles since I started shooting. I can't imagine trying a left handed action. Just like shooting a pump action shotgun. Every time I shoot a semi automatic I try to tear off the forearm between shots.


----------



## LeftyGuy (Aug 23, 2017)

Fellow Lefty here. I have a couple savages chamber in 300wsm and 270. Spoiled myself this year and ordered a weatherby backcountry in 257wby. That thing is a fast shooting tack driver! Can’t wait for deer season to try it out!!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm in the cross eye dominant camp. I won a Rem 700 ADL Varmint at a work christmas party years ago, and that was my first bolt gun. I shoot it lefty all the time no problem. A couple years ago I purchased a Savage Axis in 22-250. Again, I shoot a righty bolt left handed. I have been eyeing a Savage Axis in 6.5 Creedmoor on www.galleryofguns.com for the last little bit. It's a lefty and the price is pretty good. Downside is it's the Axis 1 with the regular trigger (as is my 250). But I'm unsure if I'd be able to work the action well with my weak hand, since I'm so used to shooting righty guns.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

WOah! You sir, have my attention. Thats not a name I hear very often anymore.

Unless your a "Gun-Nut" or old, most folks wouldn't know who he was. His barrels were very accurate. He actually made the barrels for the U.S. Olympic team back in the 60's I was told. I know he and Pee-Wee, (Ackley) worked close with each other in the 70's and early 80's.

I was "window shopping" at a Pon-Shop a year ago and found a 270 win. with a Titus barrel. I tried not show the excitement in my face as I pealed out the frog skins to give it a new home. $250 aint bad for a barrel that's worth at least $150. I still haven't checked it to see if its a AI. It doesn't say on the barrel and all the other rifles I have that are Titus barrels say AI if they have been Improved.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I am a lefty when shooting my rifles. i have a few, but my favorite by far is my Ruger M77 .270! Love this rifle, my parents bought it for me for my 21st birthday!


----------

